# How to hang swing bench from 4x6 rafter on new porch



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

If it were me, I would probably build some custom welded brackets. Like 3 sided bracket in U shap. With a large eye bolt welded on the bottom. I don't think having one chain longer than the other would matter too much. I can't imagine anyone doing any major swinging


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

My porch swings has one chin that is 8" longer and have had no issues with it whatsoever.


----------



## terry603 (Mar 12, 2012)

i have the tops of both my chains on each side using one mounting point at top


----------



## debn802 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd prefer not to have a custom bracket made but that is a great suggestion if we end up having to go down that road. Great to know that an 8" difference in chain lenght won't be noticed on the swing!


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

There are easier ways to do it. Get some long eyelet lag screws. Like 1/2 by 6" drill some pilot holes and anchor them straight in. Would be plenty solid. Only problem is that you are drilling large holes in structural beams. That's why I like having u shaped brackets more. Then you can use small, short lags and it would be even more solid.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

pkrapp74 said:


> My porch swings has one chin that is 8" longer and have had no issues with it whatsoever.


Same here. I have a log house, so my porch rafters are 4x8 pine. I used the longest eyelet lag screws I could find.


----------



## debn802 (Jul 10, 2012)

can i ask how long the lag screw was that you found? i'm having trouble finding one locally where the screw part is more than 2-3 inches. i've seen some heavy duty ones online that were 4-5" in screw lenght but 5/8" wide and i thought that might be overkill?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't recall how long they are, but I think they're at least 6 inches. I got them at Home Depot. In no way are 5/8" screws overkill. Since the swing is wide enough for two people, those two screws could be holding up 400 pounds or more.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

To my knowledge eyelet screws aren't designed to support that kind of weight. That is why the contractor suggested some kind of bolt through the side of the rafter. If it is a solid forged eye bolt then those are designed to support weight. I know you are only talking probably 500lbs max, but those eyelet lag screws can bend at the eye portion of it because it's not solid, unless they make some kind of heavy duty 3/4'' thick ones that I'm not aware of. It's not so much the length of the screw that matters, although that does help. As far as having your rafters 3' OC and having a 4 foot swing, it really just depends on how the chains attach to the swing. Most of the ones I have seen hook to the bench, go through the arm rest, and up to its hanging support. So any way you would hook it to your setup without installing some blocking, you would be either pulling the armrests in , or pushing them out and eventually they will start to come apart. Without adding blocking in your roof I would have to say turning the swing parallel with your rafter would be a more simple choice, however because one chain will be longer then the other, that side of the swing will move a little easier, but for a porch swing I doubt you will be swinging like you are 10 years old again, swinging as high as you can, then jumping off. Although if you have kids they might .


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Look where they have kids swing set hardware. Here the best would be Menards. Don't know by you.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I just did a quick google search and there's many different options.. But something like this is what you want for your application... http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3589101


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

CopperClad said:


> I just did a quick google search and there's many different options.. But something like this is what you want for your application... http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3589101



those are a little overkill and not needed. Those are designed for swingsets where major swinging is going on. With a porch swinging bench, swinging isn't the issue. Its pretty much strictly weight. Those don't really add anything for weight,


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Not that I really care.. Poster asked a question. Seems they were concerned.. That toysrus product is.... : --- mber 248679. The swing hangers can support up to a weight limit of 350 lbs and comes with a 1 year warranty---- How 350lbs is overkill I'm not sure.. Never sat with your significant other on your lap? You do the math. Plenty of obese americans would alone be stressing that.. Better to overkill(which it isn't) then be sitting on the floor with a sore hiney.:laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

1) that would be 350 each, so 700 total. If 2 people that were 300+ pounds each were dumb enough to sit on the bench, they deserve to end up on their rear end. 

2) Those are overkill for swinging movement, not weight limit. They do not have a higher capacity than 1/2x6" lags. The anchor holes on those looked pretty small. 1/2x6 would have at least as much weight capacity. Those are overkill for swinging movement.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL! You're still going on about this? So lets say the Mr was all the way on the right side of the swing sitting down, and then the Mrs came out and sat on his lap, that means all of their weight plus half of the weight of the swing would be on one bracket. If they were sitting perfectly in the middle then what you're doubling of the weight capacity. With your first post you were talking about welding some kind of STEEL with a welded eye hook of some kind, and yet your saying those simple brackets designed for swings are overkill???LOL! I don't care if the OP uses a device specifically made for swings or not.. If you don't think the product that I supplied isn't sufficient, urrr, too sufficient, that's fine, just put up a link for what you would use sir.


----------

